# Drop C bands



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

Can you name me off some? I've been playing in Drop C for a few weeks now on my six, just messing around. I want to learn some songs now. 

I already know:

As Blood Runs Black.
August Burns Red.
The Black Dahlia Murder.
Children of Bodom.
Chimaira.
Killswitch Engage.
Mastodon.
Rammstein.

Please feel free to add on.

Thanks.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Jul 14, 2011)

The Black Dahlia Murder is in C standard not drop C
---------------

Born Of Osiris


----------



## The Beard (Jul 14, 2011)

Gojira 

This song is extremely fun to play


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jul 14, 2011)

periphery?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

anthonyfaso said:


> periphery?



I completely forgot about them.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 14, 2011)

Arch Enemy uses drop c if i recall


----------



## Static (Jul 14, 2011)

Try out 

The Faceless - An Autopsy , All Dark Graves, Sons of Belial, Horizons of chaos 2, Legions of Serpants

Origin - The Aftermath , Finite,Portal,Wrath of Vishnu 

I might be mistaken but i think Dissection is also drop C ...also As I Lay Dying if your into them too.

EDIT : im sorry , my memory is kinda bad i know Aftermath is on drop C but im not so sure bout the other origin songs ..i rememebr couple of em being on B or something, but give them a shot anyway!


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 14, 2011)

Static said:


> Dissection is also drop C



E standard lol

First arsis album


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 14, 2011)

The Sword and Sleep.


----------



## Static (Jul 14, 2011)

^haha sorry my bad...but yeah Arsis' Face Of My Innocence and Maddening Disdain are Pretty fun songs to try out on drop C


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

Static said:


> Try out
> 
> The Faceless - An Autopsy , All Dark Graves, Sons of Belial, Horizons of chaos 2, Legions of Serpants



Wow, i love The Faceless. I also forgot about them.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 14, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> The Sword and Sleep.



More C standard bands.

Also, to the op. Here you go.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/115075-ss-org-tunings-thread.html


----------



## gunch (Jul 14, 2011)

Haunted Shores


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 14, 2011)

May not be your style but here's the ones that come off the top of my head;

Cancer Bats
Daath
A few Corrosion of Conformity songs
A few Eyehategod songs
A few Pantera songs
Strapping Young Lad
Most of Devin Townsend's solo work
Some Exodus songs
Goatwhore


----------



## Mondo (Jul 14, 2011)

Dethklok, except for the duncan hills coffee jingle.
I cant think of anyone else who hasn't already been mentioned.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Dethklok, except for the duncan hills coffee jingle.
> I cant think of anyone else who hasn't already been mentioned.


Dethklok is C standard


----------



## metulkult (Jul 14, 2011)

Misery Signals - If you're into technical hardcore with progressive elements (with a bit of Meshuggah influence  )
Painted In Exile - If you're into br00tulness and techy stuff with jazzy elements.
Threat Signal - If you're into fast paced metal with speedy solos and good choruses.

Listen to all 3 of them and learn a couple songs form each band. Each one of these bands offers something vastly different and will improve all areas of your playing if you take the time to sit down and learn 'em.


----------



## pineappleman (Jul 14, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Strapping Young Lad
> Most of Devin Townsend's solo work



Open C.  Also:


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

I also remembered Behemoth and Waking the Cadaver being in Drop C.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 14, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I also remembered Behemoth and Waking the Cadaver being in Drop C.



Behemoth are C standard.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 14, 2011)

Every modern rock/metal band on the radio... seems like it.


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2011)

Every 15 year old in a metalcore band. 


....and Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## sahaal (Jul 14, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Behemoth are C standard.



C#


----------



## Shrooms (Jul 14, 2011)

Some Hatebreed, Hanzel Und Gretyl.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 14, 2011)

sahaal said:


> C#



Doh. Yeah, you're right.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 14, 2011)

uhhhhhh

 C standard =/= Drop C


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

The Human Abstract? A few of they're songs are in Drop C.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

oops. Their*


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 14, 2011)

Drop C is probably the most popular tuning in modern metal, it should be extremely easy to find plenty of bands that use it. Right now I'm attempting The HAARP Machine's Escapist Notion, so since you love The Faceless I'm sure that's right up your alley, and there is a pretty good GP tab on UG.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 14, 2011)

You'd have a shorter list if you asked for all the bands that don't play in drop C.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 14, 2011)

Deftones "White Pony" Album is mostly drop C. Some awesome riffs on that one.


----------



## Kabstract (Jul 14, 2011)

Metallica's St. Anger (mostly). If you can put up with the weird production, the annoying drums (I think the live in studio uses snares), it's not as bad as most people say it is. The Unnamed Feeling, All Within my Hands, Sweet Amber are probably the best on the album though. Also, *PONG PONG PONG PONG PONG*


----------



## Ericbrujo (Jul 14, 2011)

Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ericbrujo said:


> Heaven Shall Burn



Pretty sure they're drop B flat.


----------



## concertjunkie (Jul 14, 2011)

born of osiris
\m/


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 14, 2011)

As I Lay Dying
Children Of Bodom


----------



## pineappleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Also, apparently Paramore now.


----------



## RGD MIKE (Jul 14, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder is in C standard not drop C
> ---------------
> 
> Born Of Osiris



The first album, unhallowed, is in drop C. The rest of the albums are in C standard.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

Kabstract said:


> Metallica's St. Anger (mostly). If you can put up with the weird production, the annoying drums (I think the live in studio uses snares), it's not as bad as most people say it is. The Unnamed Feeling, All Within my Hands, Sweet Amber are probably the best on the album though. Also, *PONG PONG PONG PONG PONG*



Metallica is my all time favorite band.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 14, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Drop C is probably the most popular tuning in modern metal, it should be extremely easy to find plenty of bands that use it. Right now I'm attempting The HAARP Machine's Escapist Notion, so since you love The Faceless I'm sure that's right up your alley, and there is a pretty good GP tab on UG.



I've heard of them. I didn't know their tuning or that there was a tab on UG. I'll defiantly check it out. Thanks to you and everybody!


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudvayne and Sevendust.

Both don't use it exclusively. There aren't too many 7Dust tunes with it, I know "Seasons" (the song) is Drop C. There's a lot of Mudvayne tunes. Actually, I think everything after L.D. 50 is Drop C. (But very well could be wrong)


----------



## The McThief (Jul 15, 2011)

August Burns Red! i know they get lots of hate, but they're probably my most favorite band of all time. Every song is in drop c


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 15, 2011)

Some Disturbed (_Ten Thousand Fists_ and onward), most System of a Down (_Mezmerize_ and _Hypnotize_ is drop C# except "Question?" and "Dreaming"), Blackguard on _Firefight_ (I think), every metalcore band ever (well... most at one point or another), Lazarus A.D. on "Beneath the Waves of Hatred."


----------



## Harry (Jul 15, 2011)

Gamma362 said:


> Arch Enemy uses drop c if i recall



C standard



vampiregenocide said:


> You'd have a shorter list if you asked for all the bands that don't play in drop C.



Pretty much 



pineappleman said:


> Also, apparently Paramore now.




I might cop flack for this, but oh god I LOVE this song. So addictive and probably one of the few Paramore songs that actually has lyrics that don't cause me to cringe


----------



## ST3MOCON (Jul 15, 2011)

RGD MIKE said:


> The first album, unhallowed, is in drop C. The rest of the albums are in C standard.




Nope, They have always been C standard. Don't believe every guitar pro file you download.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 15, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> Nope, They have always been C standard. Don't believe every guitar pro file you download.



you can tell if you look closely in the funeral thirst video that they are in Drop C not C Standard


----------



## ST3MOCON (Jul 15, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> you can tell if you look closely in the funeral thirst video that they are in Drop C not C Standard





I know i can tell by watching the video. Look closely at the beginning riff to funeral thirst. They are playing the octave on the 7th fret. Drop C, the riff would include the open C the octave at the 5th fret 5th sting, and the 1st fret 5th string. I know because i have played this song in both tunings. The tuning in the video IS C standard.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 15, 2011)

crap, alright....but im pretty damn sure its dropped im not positive though


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jul 15, 2011)

NovaReaper said:


> E standard lol


Reinkaos was in C Standard.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTmjztM6THM


----------



## ST3MOCON (Jul 15, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> crap, alright....but im pretty damn sure its dropped im not positive though



I'm talking about the beginning of funeral thirst in the video, not the beginning of the video which is unhollowed. Anyways they are playing in C standard in the video they always have played in C standard. If you watch them play now on a live DVD or in person they play the same way as always. I feel like playing some BDM after all this!


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 15, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> If you watch them play now on a live DVD or in person they play the same way as always. I feel like playing some BDM after all this!



damn haha i hate being wrong, and haha after i posed the video i watched all the Majesty live songs just for the hell of it, in fact im wearing a BDM shirt right now too haha


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 15, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Behemoth are C# standard.



Fix'd


----------



## Hankey (Jul 15, 2011)

36 Crazyfists
A Day To Remember
Thrice
Trivium


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2011)

Hankey said:


> 36 Crazyfists
> A Day To Remember
> Thrice
> Trivium



A Day To Remember has an equal amount of songs that are in Drop B, as well.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 15, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Deftones "White Pony" Album is mostly drop C. Some awesome riffs on that one.



The whole album is drop C.


16Volt use drop C.


----------



## MJS (Jul 15, 2011)

A bunch of Prong's stuff is in drop C.


----------



## arkohors (Jul 15, 2011)

Savatage: some of their earlier stuff is in drop c (Hall of the Mountain King and some songs before Gutter Ballet was released)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 15, 2011)

RevDrucifer said:


> Mudvayne and Sevendust.
> 
> Both don't use it exclusively. There aren't too many 7Dust tunes with it, I know "Seasons" (the song) is Drop C. There's a lot of Mudvayne tunes. Actually, I think everything after L.D. 50 is Drop C. (But very well could be wrong)


 
Yeah Mudvayne used drop B on L.D 50, and sevendust have used drop C and drop A as well to name but a few.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 15, 2011)

Since they haven't been mentioned:

Teramaze

Their debut album is coming out hopefully soon and the guitarist Dean Wells is an absolute beast of a player, he posts clips of his playing on the Petrucci board and the EB board.

Eric


----------



## paistelakai (Jul 15, 2011)

Veil of Maya i believe...at least on the common mans collapse


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 15, 2011)

Hankey said:


> Trivium


E, Drop D, B, and drop C#. They never used drop C.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 15, 2011)

A lot of Chimaira's stuff is in drop A on a seven as well, hence why I love them, with that low end 


Anyways, to add a few:


36 Crazyfists
Demon Hunter(first album)
Taproot
Ill Nino
Static X
Deftones (White Pony album)
Breaking Benjamin
It Dies Today 
Nonpoint
As I Lay Dying
Cancer Bats
The Black Dahlia Murder (Unhallowed album)
Mastodon
P.O.D.
Skindred



I don't learn any bands songs, so these could be wrong, they are completely by my own observation.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 15, 2011)

Born of Osiris and Misery Signals

some Mastodon


----------



## Static (Jul 15, 2011)

System of a down, if you're interested in them.


----------



## DMAallday (Jul 15, 2011)

asking alexandria


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 15, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> More C standard bands.



Just checked, The Sword is C Standard, but I always under the impression they are Drop C. Sleep's Holy Mountain record is Drop C, if I remember correctly.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 15, 2011)

I, The Breather


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 15, 2011)

The Eyes of a Traitor


----------



## thrsher (Jul 15, 2011)

behemoth is b standard


----------



## RGD MIKE (Jul 15, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> crap, alright....but im pretty damn sure its dropped im not positive though



You are right. that song, and many others off the album i have learned is drop C. i am 10000000000% sure on this.


----------



## RGD MIKE (Jul 15, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> Nope, They have always been C standard. Don't believe every guitar pro file you download.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODxOsmwYa8o
Drop C.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jul 15, 2011)

paistelakai said:


> Veil of Maya i believe...at least on the common mans collapse



Drop B


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 15, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I, The Breather


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Devy


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadows Fall


----------



## sahaal (Jul 15, 2011)

thrsher said:


> behemoth is b standard



Bb when they have their seven strings, otherwise C# standard


----------



## ST3MOCON (Jul 15, 2011)

RGD MIKE said:


> Drop C.





lol im only going to say this once more. They play in C standard. They have always played in C standard. Tones of people have tabbed their stuff out in drop C. There stuff can usually be played both ways but THEY have always played in C standard.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 15, 2011)

ghost2II2 said:


> Devy



It's been said once before. Devy uses Open C Major, not drop C. He also has been using Open B Major. But never drop C.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 15, 2011)

As I lay dying i think


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Taproot



A standard for Mike and drop D with low A for Stephen.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 15, 2011)

sahaal said:


> Bb when they have their seven strings, otherwise C# standard



Their Black Metal albums are in E, Satanica and Thelema 6 are in D I believe and from Zos Kia Cultus onwards have been C# and 7s in Bb.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 15, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Their Black Metal albums are in E, Satanica and Thelema 6 are in D I believe and from Zos Kia Cultus onwards have been C# and 7s in Bb.



I thought Zos Kia Cultus was A#?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 16, 2011)

RGD MIKE said:


> Drop C.



They may have used it on unhallowed, but everything after that is standard. I mean, you can play any old song of theirs in either tuning, but say for contagion, it's easier to play in standard.

Also, I would consider myself a tuning stickler.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 16, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I thought Zos Kia Cultus was A#?



A# and Bb are the same note.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 16, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> A# and Bb are the same note.



....


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 16, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Their Black Metal albums are in E, Satanica and Thelema 6 are in D I believe and from Zos Kia Cultus onwards have been C# and 7s in Bb.



I have a tab that says "Inner Sanctum" is in A# on a 6, not a 7. But i do recall 3 songs from Demigod being on a 7. Oh well, awesome regardless.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 16, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I have a tab that says "Inner Sanctum" is in A# on a 6, not a 7. But i do recall 3 songs from Demigod being on a 7. Oh well, awesome regardless.



I've seen tabs for Slaves Shall Serve in Drop Bb when Behemoth play 7s... I'm just guessing the tabber only had a 6 string.


----------



## RGD MIKE (Jul 16, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> lol im only going to say this once more. They play in C standard. They have always played in C standard. Tones of people have tabbed their stuff out in drop C. There stuff can usually be played both ways but THEY have always played in C standard.



dude, just watch the video where they play the c power chord with no hands on the neck!! later albums are in C standard, but the first is in drop C. The Chording and note choice of that song ,as well as the undeniable video evidence proves it!


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jul 16, 2011)

I love how this turned into a tuning argument thread


----------



## Hankey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> E, Drop D, B, and drop C#. They never used drop C.



I thought "Like Light To The Flies" was in Drop C, but it seems I was mistaken, because the tab I have says it's in Drop D...


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 16, 2011)

Hankey said:


> I thought "Like Light To The Flies" was in Drop C, but it seems I was mistaken, because the tab I have says it's in Drop D...


It is in Drop D, as is the rest of the _Ascendancy_ album.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Jul 16, 2011)

RGD MIKE said:


> dude, just watch the video where they play the c power chord with no hands on the neck!! later albums are in C standard, but the first is in drop C. The Chording and note choice of that song ,as well as the undeniable video evidence proves it!




watch the funeral thirst video that we had already discussed its clearly in C standard. After looking at contagion a little more it looks like they were in drop C but when they start playing the video shows them playing riffs that are not in sync with the music. Funeral Thirst is definitely in C standard they may have switched tunings mid way through unhallowed. I know that when they play any of the songs now they play them in C standard. All the songs on unhallowed make more sense in C standard too.


----------



## Destroyedbeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Coldworker


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 16, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> Open C.



Yup, it wouldn`t be hard to play in Drop C, though.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Gamma362 said:


> Dethklok is C standard



Dethklok tunes to drop C for everything besides The Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle and Thunderhorse. There is a video of skwisgaar explaining it, and brandon small has stated that all there music is in drop C besides the two mentioned above.


----------



## omgmjgg (Sep 30, 2011)

stray from the path


----------



## Augury (Sep 30, 2011)

As I Lay Dying, The Faceless, Annotations Of An Autopsy (The Reign Of Darkness only), Born Of Osiris (first 2 albums I think), Job For A Cowboy (old).


----------



## PinkyandBrain (Sep 30, 2011)

Arsis, one of my favorites


----------



## BabUShka (Sep 30, 2011)

God Forbid! 
SOAD has some stuff in drop C, imo the best stuff.. Like Shugggahhrr


----------



## p0t_h3ad529 (Jan 23, 2012)

Silent civilian is a great band I'm pretty sure it's all in drop C. lead singer from spineshank's band gone metal! \m/


----------



## groph (Jan 23, 2012)

Killswitch Engage, As I Lay Dying, a ton of metalcore uses Drop C. I think Mastodon uses D standard mostly, sometimes with a dropped A like in Iron Tusk (AGCFAD). The Black Dahlia Murder are in C standard as far as I know, but some songs on Unhallowed I find easier to play in dropped C like Elder Misanthropy. I think that whole album is doable in drop C.

Shadows Fall use a mix of D standard and Drop C, I think most of their stuff is in D standard. A bunch of The War Within is Drop C though.

I think the whole album Antithesis by Origin is in drop C, while their older stuff is in Drop B. Not that you can't play it, it's just a semitone up, not a big difference. 

Devin Townsend uses open C major CGCGCE on his solo stuff but some SYL stuff MIGHT be in drop C but they probably use CGCGCE as well. GCGCGCE with the 7 strings.


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 23, 2012)

TheDjentlman said:


> I love how this turned into a tuning argument thread



Yeah. Like half of the posts are people correcting each other


----------



## summit101 (Jan 23, 2012)

one band i dont think was mentioned yet, is The Gorgeous. theyre no longer a band, but pretty dam catchy if you're into "southern hardcore". 
 

not sure if maylene and the sons of disaster are in drop c? the holly springs disaster might be drop c (also no longer a band)?

another who i think are drop C tuned are the members who eventually formed misery signals, which is 7 angels 7 plagues (again no longer a band). 


straight reads the line!!! i personally enjoy their trade off parts between guitars (rip).




means (i think are drop c?)


my autumn (russia)


into the moat (metal/jazz)


..thats all i can think of atm.


----------



## summit101 (Jan 23, 2012)

and there are plenty of D standard (necrophagist/death/decrepit birth) and drop C# and drop B tuned bands that might be relevant.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 23, 2012)

Deluhi (with the odd exception or 2) are predominantly in Drop C.


----------



## jordanscotisdead (Jan 23, 2012)

Curt said:


> A Day To Remember has an equal amount of songs that are in Drop B, as well.



No they don't. 
Their entire first 2 releases are in Drop C and I believe a XC standard song or two.
The only song I know off hand in Drop B is 2nd Sucks (only thong other than All I Want that I know off the new cd).
However some songs on Homesick are in Drop A#.

If i'm wrong I apologize, but I believe i'm correct.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 24, 2012)

CONVERGE GODDAMNIT!!!!!

Also, Italy's The Secret. They're really good too.

EDIT: Actually, the Converge thing may not be _that_ certain. Kurt Ballou keeps on saying that no tabs he's ever seen online were correct, plus that he uses some "secret" open tunings and stuff. That said, most of their stuff can be pulled off nicely enough in Drop C, like the "Jane Doe" for instance.


----------



## sojorel (Jan 24, 2012)

Sack up and play drop songs in standard tuning


----------



## Augury (Jan 24, 2012)

No option of raising the C string to a D so u have 1 step down tuning? Then you could play really lot of stuff... Necrophagist, Obscura, ANYTHING what's in C std. or std. tuning (just one step down/up) etc etc.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 24, 2012)

Some of Baroness' *Blue Record* is in drop C, I think. "A Horse Called Golgotha" is definitely not, though (D standard).


----------

